# Haldex fuse location



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Trying a test to see if my haldex is bad. Which is the fuse for the HALDEX?

Thanks

-Jorge


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

dont know. 

but find a dirt or stone parking lot etc, and floor it. have a friend watch the rear wheels to see if they kick out a rooster tail. 

dont hit anything.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Lol. Well my issue is a shuddering sound on hard right turns and found someone that had a similar issue and said it might be haldex. So I wanted to disconnect the fuse to see if the sound goes away so I can pinpoint the problem area


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

:thumbup: 

check the owners manual. iirc contains fuse info.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

i looked @ bentley and didn't really find anything conclusive to share.

sorry.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> i looked @ bentley and didn't really find anything conclusive to share.
> 
> sorry.


 Thanks Krazy. So far it looks like my problem may be HALDEX related. Although I would like to find the fuse and double check. I have contacted the guy at Audiworld with my same problem but he hasn't responded. He posted the same exact problem on October of last year...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> Thanks Krazy. So far it looks like my problem may be HALDEX related. Although I would like to find the fuse and double check. I have contacted the guy at Audiworld with my same problem but he hasn't responded. He posted the same exact problem on October of last year...


 Let me keep looking. I just did a quick 1/2 ass look since it's not an issue for me  (nah, I was trying to leave work quickly)


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> Let me keep looking. I just did a quick 1/2 ass look since it's not an issue for me  (nah, I was trying to leave work quickly)


 lol, thanks man, i appreciate any help :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

When I do a search for 'haldex fuse', the only fuses the relate are
- Fuse 40 on panel B
- Fuse 49 on panel B
- Fuse 7 on panel C


But, I believe the one you want (interior driver side fuse panel) is 
Fuse 9, 5A, Component J492 - All Wheel Drive Control Module


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> When I do a search for 'haldex fuse', the only fuses the relate are
> - Fuse 40 on panel B
> - Fuse 49 on panel B
> - Fuse 7 on panel C
> ...


 Thanks again, i'll check it out this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> Thanks again, i'll check it out this weekend :thumbup:


 Damn it. And I rushed to do it now for nothing.












:beer:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> Damn it. And I rushed to do it now for nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOL...thanks man I really appreciate it :beer::thumbup:


----------

